# my first sig design (bisping sig)



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

this is my first attempt at a sig so lemme know what you guys think


----------



## andy15539 (Jun 7, 2007)

nice work :thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Loos nice. I like the wind looking effect on the text. And the blending is good too.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I like it, its very well balanced.

Its a great first sig :thumbsup:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

thanx guys


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i like it...looks good to me


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great job eric. That is one heck of a first sig.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

That is a Really good first attempt eric. Just keep working with the Filter/Layers and don't try to have it too cluttered. I love that your using alot of different Techniques..


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> Great job eric. That is one heck of a first sig.


cheers toez 



NikosCC said:


> That is a Really good first attempt eric. Just keep working with the Filter/Layers and don't try to have it too cluttered. I love that your using alot of different Techniques..


cheers Nikos, im gunna try n work on a few more sigs, i'll post em when ive finished


----------

